# Solved: Excel Worksheet window size problem



## E. Jones

I've tried all kinds of things to figure this out. The problem is the worksheet size doesn't match the window size and thus I have no scroll bars and no worksheet tabs at the bottom. I have doubled clicked in the sheets title bar - nothing, I've right clicked and selected arrange - nothing, I've set the options to display scroll bars - nothing.

???

Thanks


----------



## pipefitter1

Hi Click on the office button top left and click on *excel options* on the bottom bar of the pop up that has opened, and then click on *Advanced* on the left of the next pop up box and scroll down to Display *Options For This Workbook* and make sure the boxes are ticked for *show horizontal scroll bar* and *show vertical scroll bar*. This should sort out your issue.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Hi, welcome to the board!

Grab the title bar for the file (your upper blue arrow [drawn] points right to it), click and drag it to the left until you see the three buttons on the top-left corner. Click the middle button. You have only resized your workbook and need to get it back in the full pane of the application.

HTH


----------



## E. Jones

pipefitter1 said:


> Hi Click on the office button top left and click on *excel options* on the bottom bar of the pop up that has opened, and then click on *Advanced* on the left of the next pop up box and scroll down to Display *Options For This Workbook* and make sure the boxes are ticked for *show horizontal scroll bar* and *show vertical scroll bar*. This should sort out your issue.


I believe you are talking about what I've already done when I said "I've set the options to display scroll bars".


----------



## E. Jones

Zack Barresse said:


> Hi, welcome to the board!
> 
> Grab the title bar for the file (your upper blue arrow [drawn] points right to it), click and drag it to the left until you see the three buttons on the top-left corner. Click the middle button. You have only resized your workbook and need to get it back in the full pane of the application.
> 
> HTH


Nope...doesn't do anything. I can't drag that workbook around at all. I agree that the workbook needs to be full pane, but it won't cooperate. The double clicking there should re-size it as well but it's just stuck - locked down.

I have found that since I have two monitors set up that I can drag the main Excel window over onto the second screen (so that it spans the two screens) and can now see the vertical scroll bar on the right side. When I maximize Excel to be full screen (of course now it only resides in one screen) I do not see the scroll bars at at all.

This file was created by someone else and attached to an email to me. Doesn't matter if I double click the attachment to open the file, or if I save it and then open thru Excel it still has the issue. We are both using the same version of Excel and Outlook. This is the current release of Excel, I think it's 2007 but hard to tell since Microsoft did away with the "Help, About" feature.


----------



## Zack Barresse

It's 2007. They sure didn't go away with the Help feature though! 

My initial impression is that it's a display issue. Not sure why it won't maximize to the application window on one display, but it will in the other. Can you maximize on one display and then shrink the _application_, not the _workbook_, and bring to your other display?


----------



## E. Jones

It's not that it works on one screen and not the other. It's that I have to stretch the entire Excel window across both screens to get the vertical scroll bars. I can't lengthen it enough to get the horizontal ones. 

I just can't figure out why the worksheet window will not re-size.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Does it resize with a single monitor display? Try that, you need to test if it's a display issue or not.


----------



## E. Jones

Nope...????


----------



## Zack Barresse

Hmmm. So, can you click and drag the workbook around at all? Does it have the three resize buttons on the upper-right hand corner? Not the application window, but the workbook window. Also try the keyboard shortcut to resize the active workbook, Ctrl + F5, or Ctrl + F10.


----------



## E. Jones

1) Nope, can't drag.
2) Nope, no buttons there.
3) Nothing happens.

Also when hovering the mouse pointer over the edge of the worksheet I do not get the double arrow that allows the drag function to re-size. I get it for the main application window though.

It's been raining here so maybe it's just stuck in the mud.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Okay, let's try this. With that workbook window active, hit Alt + F11, Ctrl + G. In the Immediate window that popped up, type this exactly, pressing enter at the end of the line...



Code:


application.ActiveWindow.WindowState = xlMaximized

Does that do anything? Also, is the workbook protected or shared?


----------



## OBP

How about Opening a new Workbook. Copy everything in the old one and Paste it in to the new one and see if you can manipulate that version of it which you have created.

Sorry to butt in Zack, just thought it worth a try.


----------



## E. Jones

After hitting enter the Immediate window stayed open so I assume that's what it should do. Still....nothing happened.


BUT!!!! "Also, is the workbook protected or shared?" The puppy was protected. Works fine now once I removed the protection. (Of course I wonder why the support people here couldn't figure that out??? They just gave up and told me good luck. )

Thanks...


----------



## Zack Barresse

No worries Tony! I certainly don't mind, in fact I prefer it! 

So that solved it for you then, Jones? If so, cool! And don't forget to mark the thread as Solved.


----------



## E. Jones

Yep, problem solved.


----------



## OBP

Was jones talking about IT Systems Support?


----------

